# No se apaga el portátil (Solucionado).

## rgmf

Hola a todos,

es la primera vez que escribo aunque llevo meses leyendo por estos lugares. Me parece apasionante gentoo por la gran cantidad de cuestiones técnicas que se aprenden. Bueno vayamos al lío.

Resulta que tras instalar Gentoo en mi portátil, este no se apaga. Cuando desde la terminal ejecuto: halt comienza a detenerse, aparecen los mensajes típicos del kernel hasta que llega a la línea:

kvm: exiting hardware virtualization

Y ahí se queda eternamente con lo que tengo que apagar el portátil pulsando el power un rato. Mis sospechas apuntan al kernel, lo he compilado con alguna opción incorrecta... no sé. Estoy por hacer un genkernel all y a correr, a ver que tal.

Pero antes de nada, ¿os habéis encontrado con esta situación alguna vez? ¿Tenéis experiencia con algo parecido?

Gracias. Un saludo.Last edited by rgmf on Fri Jan 10, 2014 11:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rgmf

Me respondo a mi mismo. He compilado de nuevo el kernel y ya funciona bien. No sé qué opción añadiría o dejaría de añadir al kernel en el menuconfig que no se me apagaba el portátil.

----------

